# Bandai Star Trek kits: worth it?



## Toecutter (Sep 3, 2006)

After a decade off, I have decided to resume my lifelong hobby of starship model building. I have noticed that Bandai makes some very nice-looking USS Enterprise (NX-01, 1701-A, 1701-E) lighted, prepainted kits. Does anyone have these and, if so, how do they compare to the Polar Lights models in terms of assembly and paint accuracy? They cost more and are smaller than their counterparts, but the paint detail seems great. 
I am considering the Bandai models as I'm afraid I just don't have the time to paint these ships with the level of detail that I was able to in the past. Where is a good online resource that would have these kits for a good price besides evil-bay?

Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I thought Bandai didnt make any star trek kits any more...oh well

Since you say that you dont have time to really put in the detail that you would like, I would say go for it. Especially if its been a decade since you last did one.

I have the Polar Lights NX-O1. I like it, but the paint requires so much detail, such as aztecing, and it is hard to find a good reference to paint with. So in your situation, I would just go buy the pre painted kits.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Toecutter said:


> After a decade off, I have decided to resume my lifelong hobby of starship model building. I have noticed that Bandai makes some very nice-looking USS Enterprise (NX-01, 1701-A, 1701-E) lighted, prepainted kits. Does anyone have these and, if so, how do they compare to the Polar Lights models in terms of assembly and paint accuracy? They cost more and are smaller than their counterparts, but the paint detail seems great.
> I am considering the Bandai models as I'm afraid I just don't have the time to paint these ships with the level of detail that I was able to in the past. Where is a good online resource that would have these kits for a good price besides evil-bay?


Howdy, Tom! Welcome to the SF & STM forums! 

My recommendation is to just pick up the Polar Lights kits and start w/those. Why? Glad you asked!  

I've seen the Bandai kits and a few folks have complained about the gaps between the pieces/parts. These allow for rather large light-leaks, for starters. There's no easy way to correct these seams w/o having to completely repaint the model, which means you'll also have to re-decal it, as well. 

The PL and ERTL kits, tho, are designed to be pretty easy to build, leave minimal seams that can be easily taken care of and are small enough to allow for plenty of extra display space on your shelves - and they're pretty cheap and easy to get your hands on! Plus, there's the satisfaction of knowing that _you_ built it - paint job and all! It's your own work of art, so to speak. Something to be extremely proud of and it doesn't matter how long it takes to build them - art isn't usually made over night. 

Anyhow, just my thoughts on the issue.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Toecutter - Welcome. The Bandi kits are very good representations of Star Trek models. Unfortunately they are expensive and discontinued. Try doing a search on Google or any other search or shopping engine and see if you can find them cheaper. If you are lucky you may find them for under $50. Average price tends to be closer to $100 with shipping.

I have the set. The best one is Voyager - it includes movable nacelles, landing legs, and can be set on your desk without the stand (but will not light up if you do since the power is in the stand). All of the ships do light up like real things. The only one anyone seemed to have a problem with was 170 Enterprise - its deflector dish was clear. This was corrected with 1701-A which has a blue dish.

The set (I hope I remember them all):
1701 - Movie Version
1701-A with decals for several other ships
1701-E
Voyager
NX-01

Average assembly time is 2 to 6 hours per model. You will need an exacto knife to trim the flash on the inside of ship pieces. A (phillip?) screwdriver is also required to attach wiring to the mount points.

These kits are a credit to Bandi and Star Trek since they were the first ACCUATE Star Trek kits to come out. They were developed by people who understood that as fans we want the ships to look right, and light up. It is a shame that they are no longer producing them.

I do enjoy building kits and doing the work myself (lighting/ painting, ect) I just wish that more kits were done like Bandi and PL.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome,Toecutter!

Getting the Bandai's, if you can, is a good way to have instant model. I like to build models. It is so much more satisfying to look at the model, and think "I did this!"
If painting is a concern, and you don't want to mess up a model, try these ideas.

Get a cheap model, to practice on, even a car.

Get a plastic For Sale sign, and practice painting on.

If you want start on a model, do go with Polar Light U.S.S. Enterprise and Klingon D7. Just follow the painting list, and take your time. Have fun. If you are happy with the results, that is all that counts.

Lloyd


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

I got the Refit Enterprise and Enterprise E models a couple of years back, and posted reviews of them on my website here:

http://www.andysrandomstuff.com/trek/entrefit.htm
http://www.andysrandomstuff.com/trek/ente.htm

These kits are neat, but I should stress that if you are into 100% accuracy, thse kits do take some artistic liscense. For example, the painting on "strongback" area on the Refit, where the neck joins the engineering hull, has been greatly simplified. Overall though, there still look pretty cool.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Art Asylum makes already assembled ships that fall in between the Bandai stuff and the model kits.
They make/made a refit, NX-01 and the E-E.


----------



## saiyagohan (Aug 4, 2006)

Toecutter said:


> After a decade off, I have decided to resume my lifelong hobby of starship model building. I have noticed that Bandai makes some very nice-looking USS Enterprise (NX-01, 1701-A, 1701-E) lighted, prepainted kits. Does anyone have these and, if so, how do they compare to the Polar Lights models in terms of assembly and paint accuracy? They cost more and are smaller than their counterparts, but the paint detail seems great.
> I am considering the Bandai models as I'm afraid I just don't have the time to paint these ships with the level of detail that I was able to in the past. Where is a good online resource that would have these kits for a good price besides evil-bay?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Hello Toecutter,very interesting name choice. I have all the Bandai kits,granted I paid a good price on them all,I think I made a wise investment on them. The lighting system is great in these,and the instructions for these kit are very simple to follow even though they are in japanese,they have great pictures to follow to put the parts together.

And as Griffworks has said the kits do have some problem with lighting leaks from the parts not being pushed together tightly. I have solved that problem with mine,I noticed that if you push the hull and other areas of the kit together slowly and starting from one end of the part you are trying to close and working your way closing the part from one end to the other end this method works very well with eliminating the leakage of light from the model.

And I have noticed that some of the smaller parts may require some CA glue to keep the part together but be very careful not to get any of the glue on the painted area as it can mess up the paint job,and I know they do not sell paint to repair this if it happens.

These are very nice kits and I recommend them to all,especially to refresh a modelers skills after not doing model for awhile. I hope this helps you out,good luck and again welcome. :wave:


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

I have a set in the Swap & Sell board.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=156515

E-mail or PM me and maybe we can make a deal.

James


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't think they're worth it. In the end, it's like assembling a toy, I would think. I believe there is much more satisfaction in building up from a more basic kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Well said!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Welcome Toecutter!

The bandai kits are a great way to get back into the hobby. You can build each one in an evening or two with lovely results.

However, if you buy and build all the Bandai Trek kits, even if you only build one a week, you'll be done with them in about a month. That means you will soon have to take the further plunge and get back into the traditional type of model that requires paint too.

But sure - the Bandais are cool kits!

Huzz


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Art Asylum makes already assembled ships that fall in between the Bandai stuff and the model kits.
> They make/made a refit, NX-01 and the E-E.


I have all three, and I agree that if you can get your hands on them, they make fine substitutes for the Bandai models. In fact, the AA toys are actually a bit bigger, and their detailing tends to be a bit more accturate!


----------



## Toecutter (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow, so many choices. I did some more digging and found that the Bandai models, while sweet, just seem too small. As I kid I thought the AMT TOS Enterprise was big, and the movie Enterprise even bigger. Now that I've seen the huge Polar Lights Enterprises, buying the smaller ones just seems like a step back. If I find them really cheap, I may buy one.
But last week I snagged the PL NX-01 for half off at Hobby Lobby. And I'll also get the PL Refit Enterprise.
So as I'm returning to this hobby, I'm sure to ask lots of questions.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> I did some more digging and found that the Bandai models, while sweet, just seem too small.


 If you think those kits are small, take a look at the Polar Lights' 1:1000 scale _*ENTERPRISE*_!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

No,no,no! Small would be the 1:2500 Enterprise.

As Yoda said "Size matters not." I say to give all sizes a try. Enough room for the models,will really decide it for you.


----------

